# MFFC Expo reminder



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

Its A small place, easy to pass, best Q in the area !!!!!
There Club Sammy ROCKS, so do there chicken wings


----------



## newb08 (Mar 25, 2009)

Do they have good. Deals on rods reels wafers or boots usually? I'm lookin for some sales...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

newb08 said:


> Do they have good deals on rods reels waders or boots usually? I'm lookin for some sales...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, especially on Sunday.


----------



## DryFly (Jun 4, 2001)

gunrod said:


> I may be there. I need another pack of feathers or dead animal hide like I need another hole in my head but will probably whip out the wallet at some point.
> 
> I will be there with my boats as usual. Gonrod, if you make it be sure to stop by my booth area and say hi. It has been a while...
> 
> ...


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Dave good to hear from you! I'll see you on Saturday.
Jim


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Hope to be there Saturday Dave, will make sure to stop by.


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2000)

I was thinking about heading that way but then I said to myself, I need more materials about like I need a second mother in-law. I might sit this one out.......


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I will do that Dave. Kind of up in the air right now though. I have to pickup my pup from the kennel/trainer on Sunday so it depends on how long I have to work on Saturday.


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Had a good time at the show yesterday. It was great talking to several of you. Dave and his son from DryFly. Steve and Alex from BBT. Chris from Hyde boats. 
Hit a few of the seminars. A couple by Bob Jacklin on fishing Yellowstone. One on Labrador brook trout by Bear Andrews. Another on brook trout by Joe Humphreys and a nice presentation on Alaska by John Hohl.
Didn't do too much damage to the wallet either. Dropped a bit on hackle at the Keough booth and a few supplies at BBT.
My buddy dropped some serious bucks though including a print by Derek DeYoung. Derek lived in Grand Rapids before moving to Livingston Montana. I've picked up a few prints of his in the past including one titled Downtown Brown. A brown trout swimming in the Grand with the GR skyline in the background. 
A big thanks to RGROSE and Shoeman. I hit the Lazybones Smokehouse after the show. Had the Texas beef brisket. Unbelievable, best barbecue every. Matter of fact I might have to make a trip back.
Some guy was doing the Man vs. Food challenge while I was there. Fifteen minutes to eat two huge Cajun sausage sandwiches smothered with chili, onions, jalapenos, cheddar cheese and pulled pork. Did some serious damage to all but 1/2 of the sandwiched but could not even touch the "platter" of ranch fries. He did a lot better than I would of.
Jim


----------



## Dave (Mar 31, 2000)

Dry Fly, Are you going to be in Grand Rapids next weekend ?. Hope to see you there....


----------



## newb08 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hit the show for the first time yesterday---OVERWHELMED...didnt get what i had set out for but did get a nice dvd and saw some old books i wouldnt mind having. Anyone know some stores in the S.E. area selling redington cpx waders or the korkers guide boots?


----------



## geojasstef (Jan 23, 2005)

Wellston said:


> Had a good time at the show yesterday. It was great talking to several of you. Dave and his son from DryFly. Steve and Alex from BBT. Chris from Hyde boats.
> Hit a few of the seminars. A couple by Bob Jacklin on fishing Yellowstone. One on Labrador brook trout by Bear Andrews. Another on brook trout by Joe Humphreys and a nice presentation on Alaska by John Hohl.
> Didn't do too much damage to the wallet either. Dropped a bit on hackle at the Keough booth and a few supplies at BBT.
> My buddy dropped some serious bucks though including a print by Derek DeYoung. Derek lived in Grand Rapids before moving to Livingston Montana. I've picked up a few prints of his in the past including one titled Downtown Brown. A brown trout swimming in the Grand with the GR skyline in the background.
> ...


 
Jim Russ (RGROSE) and I had the club with a few wings on the side.....I thought that I was going to have to call EMS and have to be take out on a gurney. We have been hitting that place for a few years know. I think I look forward to the BBQ more than the show....:lol:


----------



## flyfishinchristian (Oct 5, 2006)

I too had fun on Saturday, and I too also picked up some Lazybones BBQ on the way home.

Did anyone notice the grayling fishing in Michigan sign? I believe it was at the booth for "Michael Johnson - River Guide". I overheard them say that there is an undisclosed private lake, that they will be stocking with grayling. I thought that was pretty interesting.

I ended up dropping more money than I expected. I bought little things here and there like stickers, fly tying materials, a t-shirt. It adds up quick.

I really liked Huron Pines booth with the miniature river in a box.


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

I too was there on Sat. from about 3 til close. I got invited to the vendor party Sat. Night and had a great time talking to old friends and listening to Chasin Steel. Went back Sun. from 3 til close to say bye to everyone. Always a great show. Sat. I needed to pick up a few materials for a small order but then I got an order to tie 100 for a shop so I had to spend way more than I wanted too :lol::lol: gonna be busy!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Troutlord1 said:


> I got invited to the vendor party Sat. Night and had a great time talking to old friends


:SHOCKED: :SHOCKED: :SHOCKED: :lol:

Made that mistake last year :help:

Something about making up for lost time while shooting the **** with guys you only see every now and then. Man...


----------



## misfit1III8 (Jul 11, 2009)

I made it on Saturday and enjoyed it.. I sat in on Jerry Regan's Traditional Au Sable seminar and enjoyed the heck out of it..


----------

